# Gardasee - Poser oder Götter?



## kreuzpeilung (7. März 2002)

Hi, Jungs. Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von Euch schon mal an diesem ominösen Ort war und was Ihr da erlebt habt.
Ist der Gardasee inzwischen ein total überbewertetes Poserziel mit dem sich hauptsächlich brave Familienvätter schmücken ( Gruß an Michi ) oder ist mein gehirnzerfressender Neid auf die Helden des Sees berechtigt?


----------



## Berchziege (7. März 2002)

Hi !

Bevor ich vor drei Jahren das erste Mal am Gardasee war, hab ich genau das gleiche gedacht wie Du !!!

Eigentlich hätten mich da keine zehn Pferde hingekriegt....dank der Überzeugungskunst eines guten Bikekumpels hab ich dann doch versucht - und bin ein absoluter Gardasee-Fan geworden!!!

das hat hautpsächlich mit dem grandiosen Revier rund um Torbole (my favourit!!!) und Riva zu tun, das dank Moser fantastisch erschlossen ist und einem einfach alles bietet, was das Bikerherz begehrt!

Und wenn nicht gerade das Bikefestival ist, hat man beim Biken auch seine Ruhe!!! Die Auswahl an Strecken ist einfach riesig und die Poser sieht man oben aufm Berg eh nicht mehr rumfahren!!
Und zum chillen nach einer richtig gailen Tour sind eine Menge netter Straßencafes da.

Für mich ein riesengroßer Funpark und effektives Trainingslager von Mai bis Oktober!!! 
Da lohnt sich auch für uns jenseits des Limes die lange Anfahrt!

Grüße

Also, auch für Nicht-Poser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2002)

Da kann ich der Berchziege nur zustimmen.

Ich bin letztes Jahr zunm ersten Mal seit langer zeit und vorallem zum ersten Mal als Mountainbiker an den See gefahren. Und ich war echt begeistert.

Traumhafte Touren, nette Leute und Abend ruhig in der Windsbar in Torbole chillen. So lass ihc mir den Urlaub gefallen.

Sehr gut an der gegend finde ich auch, dass man verschiede Sportarten sehr gut kombinieren kann. Für mich als Biker, Wanderer und Kletterer ist es einfach optimal.

Gruß

Soederbohm


----------



## Joerky (7. März 2002)

Schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an und ergänze noch ein wenig:

Die Landschaft: Klasse! Net so langweiliger "Einheitsnadelwald" - einfach abwechlungsreich.

Das Klima: Angenehm (im September) Nicht zu heiß und nicht zu kalt.

Die Moser Touren: Für jeden was dabei - von extrem uphill über extrem downhill bis zur einfachen Tour mit "nur" 400 - 600 Höhenmetern...


----------



## M::::: (7. März 2002)

Tach !

Also mein Ding is der Gardasee nicht.
Ich war vor 4 Jahren im September da und fand s doch recht überlaufen . Am Wochenende stehst Du am Tremalzo im Stau.

Die Gegend und die Infrastruktur für Biker sind aber trotzdem klasse 

Ich ziehe aber mittlerweile die Provence vor.

Gruß M


----------



## Christer (7. März 2002)

Hallo, 

wie sind denn die Wege am Gardasee? Ich fahre ein Hardtail mit einer 80mm SID Gabel, reicht das? Ich stelle mir da immer Strecken vor, die nur so mit Steinen und Felsen gespickt sind. 

Gruss 

Snoopyracer


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2002)

Also ich bin letztes Jahr den Gardasee Marathon mitgefahren - und das OHNE Federgaben, sondern ganz ohne Federung. Nach den 5 Stunden taten mir zwar zielich die Arme weh, aber es ist durchaus möglich.
Also solltest Du mit Deiner SID eigentlich kein Problem haben.

Gruß

Soederbohm:coo:


----------



## M::::: (7. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von snoopyracer _
> *Hallo,
> 
> wie sind denn die Wege am Gardasee? Ich fahre ein Hardtail mit einer 80mm SID Gabel, reicht das? Ich stelle mir da immer Strecken vor, die nur so mit Steinen und Felsen gespickt sind.
> ...



Das is auch noch was ,was ich am Gardasee nicht mag : Wenn Du Dich lang machst tut s immer richtig weh!Eben wegen dem sehr steinigen Boden.
Vom Rad her isses aber kein Prob,ich war auch schon mit Ht und Mach 5 gabel mit 63 mm Ferderweg da.

Gruß M


----------



## j.ö.r.g (7. März 2002)

ey, einer ohne Federung! Willkommen im Club.

)

aber sooo schlimm sind die Marathonstrecken ja auch nicht, abgesehen von ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen.


----------



## Joerky (7. März 2002)

Den Tremalzo bin ich mein erstes mal mit ner XC600 gefahren. Dann wirds mit ner SID 80mm erst recht klappen!

Fully muss nicht sein - hab ich auch nicht. Aber inzwischen hab ich hinten nen "Fat Albert" mit 2,2 Bar - der schluckt mehr als man glaubt! Damit war ich allerdings noch net am Gardasee...


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2002)

@j.ö.r.g.

Als ich noch Nully (No-Suspension) gefahren bin, fand ich einige Trails beim Marathon schon ziemlich heftig. Hab auch einiges geschoben. Das und das Festival drumherum haben mich dann auch zu dem Bike-Begeisterten gemacht, der ich jetzt bin und - mir den Gedanken in den Kopf gesetzt, ein Fully zu kaufen, was dann auch letztes Jahr noch geschehen ist. Mal schauen, wie jetzt am Gardasee läuft. Bisher konnte ich nur in den bayerischen Alpentrails testen.

Gruß

Soederbohm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eckard (7. März 2002)

Meines Erachtens wird sehr viel Wind um den Gardasee gemacht.

Jedes Revier hat seine eigenen Reize. 
War im letzten Jahr in Zell am See. Traumhaft
Im Esterel-Massif in Frankreich. Traumhaft.
Davor Millstätter See: Klasse.
Gardasee ist nach mittlerweile 5 Urlauben einfach ausgelutscht.
Und total ******* ist die Schließung der Ponale Strasse (für immer).
Was lt. Karte auch sehr vielversprechend aussieht:
Die Gegend Meran-Bozen.
Verspricht Singletrails ohne Ende.

Also nicht immer der Schafherde hinterherlaufen.
80 % der Menschen leben fremdbestimmt. 
20% nimmt das Leben selbst in die Hand.


----------



## kreuzpeilung (7. März 2002)

okay , jungs dann ist das wohl son Ding, daß man wenigstens einmal im Leben gemacht haben sollte


----------



## M::::: (8. März 2002)

Genau !

Die F 1 Fans müssen zum Hockenheimring,die Fußball Fans müssen 1 mal auf Schalke gewesen sein und wir müssen halt 1 mal im Biker Leben an de Lago .

@J.ö.r.g

Ne ich hab mittlerweile auch nen Fully, mit zunehmendem Alter schreit der Körper nach Komfort 

Gruß M


----------



## Snake (11. März 2002)

Gardasee ist top, wenn Du nicht gerade zu den Topzeiten (Hochsommer) hingurkst, weil dann dort nicht nur das bikende Völkchen unterwegs ist, sondern auch zunehmend Omis und Opis, die -mit Heizdecke bewaffnet- die Touriorte am See unsicher machen (erschreckend, dass wir vielleicht auch eines Tages zu ihnen gehören werden). 

Wenn Du aber im Mai, Anfang Juni oder im Oktober hinfährst, wo sowieso angenehmere Temperaturen sind, dann solltest Du keine Probleme haben. Zumal die Wanderer sich eh diesseits von 1.000m aufhalten.

Es gibt so 'ne Regel, die ich schon oft bestätigen konnte: Jenseits von 1.000m Höhe werden die vollgefederten Cannnodales und Scotts immer weniger und Du triffst auf Biker, die stramme Wadeln haben (und das sind nicht Massen!). Die Lefty-Intoxica-Strike-Raven-Poser (bitte nicht böse nehmen, es gibt ja Ausnahmen ) trifft man oft abends vor den Eisdielen.
Wenn Dich das nicht stört, dann ist das ein Top-Revier.

Noch was zu den Wegen: Schotter/Felsiger Untergrund das sind die Hauptuntergründe. Waldwege findest Du eher selten. 

Ich fahre seit 6 Jahren dorthin und die wenigen Dinge, über die man sich aufregen kann, stehen in keinem Verhältnis zu den grandiosen Augenblicken!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (11. März 2002)

perfekt beschrieben, 100% Zustimmung!


----------



## morkvomork (21. März 2002)

den gardasee hab ich das ertse mal vor 11 jahren kennengelernt. war vorher auch voreingenommen, dass és sich um einen vorort von münchen handelt... ist meines erachtens aber nicht soo schlimm. es kommt nur auf die jahreszeit drauf an. 
ihr müsst nur versuchen, die hauptferienzeiten zu meiden. 
meine bevorzugte gardaseezeit ist oktober/november... bis jetzt war es immer warm genug, dass man die niedrigeren touren mit kurzer hose und trikot fahren konnte. wenn es höher geht, sollte man aber schon etwas warmes mitnehmen. und der riesenvorteil von herbst (und auch frühjahr) ist das absolut traumhafte wetter mit einer klaren luft.... unbeschreiblich! (siehe auch bild)

auf jeden fall kann ich jedem der noch nicht unten war empfehlen, es einmal zu probieren... und die vorurteile zu hause zu lassen!

viele grüsse....

bin nächstes wochenende wieder mal unten  

servus

mark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. März 2002)

Gardasee ist top, war schon x-mal da, früher zum surfen, jetzt zum Radeln. Noch ein guter Tip: wenn die Tour in Arco endet, einen Toast oder Eisbecher im Cafe Centrale. Die haben speziell bei den Toasts ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis! Mit guter Technik kannst Du alles mit Hardtail fahren, bin ich auch bis letzten Sommer. Es hat auch viele nette Leute da, speziell wenn man sich in der Mittagspause in einem Refugio trifft.
Viele Grüße


----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. März 2002)

So krasse Leute, wie am Gardasee findest Du sonst nirgends, man hat abends immer was zu lästern. Da war mal ein Typ mit einem Rotwild RFR03, also einem Freerider, der hat sich von seiner Frau/Freundin im Jeep nach San Giovanni chauffieren lassen, um dann die Straße runterzukackeln. Da tät´s auch ein Rennrad. Am nächsten Tag hat er uns dann per Jeep auf der Straße nach Campanna Grassi überholt. Ich nehme aber nicht an, dass er den Adrenalina runtergefahren ist. Das gleiche 2 Jahre zuvor, ein Votec Fully auf dem Jeep auf dem Weg zum Altissimo, runterzu die Straße. Da darf man dann schonmal hinterherpfeifen! Wo sonst gibt´s so Idioten? Das muß man gesehen haben!


----------



## kreuzpeilung (26. März 2002)

Gleich den nächsten Fels und hinterherwerfen


----------



## clemson (26. März 2002)

lago di garda ist einfach ein top bike revier
sowohl mit und ohne fully...bin seit jahren ohne fully am lago unterwegs...
noch dazu gibt es reichlich campingplätze 
noch dazu ist das bike revier einfach rießig so das man eigentlich immer was zu fahren hat und sich auch ncit tottrampelt...
auch zu bike festival zeiten gibts genug einsame runden...aber es ist ja auch mal schön viele leute zu treffen...
an der landschaft kann man eh nix aussetzten...
gjut die trails sind halt des öfteren recht steinig..aber so gehört sich das  ja im gebirge....

also bleibt nur ein fazit...gardasee ist immer eine reise wert...und mit moser 11 und 12 hat man eh auch touren ohne ende

aber wie gesagt es gibt auch andere schöne reviere..nur der gardasee ist um die ecke und wetter ist auch besser als daheim in der regel....


----------



## rob (27. März 2002)

also ich war 99 und 2000 jeweils im august mit kumpels am gardasee und es war schon sehr genial. ok, es war sehr voll, aber es ist einfach eine nette stimmung und schönes umfeld, wenn überall nur biker durch die stadt fahren. 
leider sind wir nie gebiked dort, weil riva immer unser zielort eines alpencrosses war und wir uns lieber ein paar tage ruhe gönnten. zu empfehlen: canyoning (agentur ist an der strandpromenade von riva etwas weiter in östl. richtung) und baden, abchillen und cliffspringen an den sonnenplatten (dort kann man von bis zu 40m in den gardasee springen oder genial freeclimben!!).

eines steht fest, ich werde auf jeden fall nocheinmal NUR zum biken dorthin!

hier bei den sonnenplatten mir blick auf riva und diesen markanten berg:


----------



## Phips (28. März 2002)

Hi Leute,

fehlt noch zu erwähnen, daß der See vorallem ein See ist!

Durch 2 thermische Winde ist er ein ideales Wassersportrevier für Segler und Windsurfer!!!!

Gruß
Phips


----------



## FatAlbert (29. März 2002)

Ist jemand schon mal den in den "GIRO DI LAGO" gefahren (oder auch Teilstrecken  davon), der in der April-Ausgabe der Mountain Bike beschrieben ist?

Es sind ja doch ordentliche Höhenmeter über die 6 Tage hinweg, und mich interessiert, ob man sich das als Kurzstreckenfahrer zutrauen kann. Letzteres hängt halt auch sehr von der Streckenbeschaffenheit ab.

ALbert.


----------



## Flaschenmann (2. April 2002)

Meine Erfahrung: Unter 1000 m Poser mit Downhill Maschinen und Rockshox, oben in den Bergen fast nur Hardtails und CC Fullies mit Marzocchi Gabeln. Und einmal, nur einmal moechte ich dort gefedert fahren !! ( War bisher zweimal mit meinem alten Rad dort, mit kaputter XC700 Gabel. )


----------



## Enrgy (8. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pfadfinderin _
> *So krasse Leute, wie am Gardasee findest Du sonst nirgends, man hat abends immer was zu lästern. Da war mal ein Typ mit einem Rotwild RFR03, also einem Freerider, der hat sich von seiner Frau/Freundin im Jeep nach San Giovanni chauffieren lassen, um dann die Straße runterzukackeln. Da tät´s auch ein Rennrad. Am nächsten Tag hat er uns dann per Jeep auf der Straße nach Campanna Grassi überholt. Ich nehme aber nicht an, dass er den Adrenalina runtergefahren ist. Das gleiche 2 Jahre zuvor, ein Votec Fully auf dem Jeep auf dem Weg zum Altissimo, runterzu die Straße. Da darf man dann schonmal hinterherpfeifen! Wo sonst gibt´s so Idioten? Das muß man gesehen haben!
> *



Vielleicht warens ja Tester von der BIKE, die die Straßentauglichkeit der Reifen getestet haben....  

Ich hab eigentlich immer nur PickUps auf dem Brione gesehn. Aber die jungs hatten auch ne Ausrüstung wie ein MotoCrosser.


----------



## Snowscoot-rider (31. Oktober 2002)

- In Riva siehst Du die schlechtesten Biker der Welt!

- In Riva siehst Du die teuersten Räder der Welt!

- Aber: Je höher, desto schlechter werden die Räder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## checky (5. November 2002)

Einige Äußerungen hier haben ja noch nicht mal Kindergartenniveau.......

Der Gardasee ist ne riesige MTB Spielwiese, die für jeden etwas bietet.
Da kommt der Hardcore-DH'ler genauso auf seine kosten wie der XC'ler. 

Zur Festivalzeit aber recht überlaufen.

Materialmäßig braucht man sich wirklich keine Gedanken machen, wir sind 1994 den Adrenalina mit Mag21 (43mm) runter gedüst & es klappte hervorragend.
Heute bevorzuge ich lieber das 14Kg SpassSofa welches erst gemütlich hochgekurbelt wird um dann die Abfahrt voll & ganz zu geniessen 

M:::: schwärmt mir immer von den Vogesen vor, glaube da werde ich das nächste mal eher hinfahren als bis zum Gardasee runter.


----------



## OLB EMan (5. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Snowscoot-rider _
> *- In Riva siehst Du die schlechtesten Biker der Welt!
> 
> - In Riva siehst Du die teuersten Räder der Welt!
> ...



nicht vergessen ... ganz tauchen dann aber wieder die schuttlefahrer auf  leider war ich noch nie einer


----------



## Scott (20. November 2002)

Gardasee ist geil,
sollen doch die Poser das tun was sie wollen, die DH sich die Wand senkrecht hinabstürzen und die Quäler sich den Tremalzo hinaufhangeln ! Wo ist das Problem ?? Wenn einer nördlich des Bodensees einen Ort kennt, wo dies alles möglich ist (einschließlich Sonnenschein und 20Grad),dann können wir uns ja mal dort umschauen.
Ich find´s immer wieder geil !!!! 
Jeder hat was für seine Möglichkeiten und es gibt Zeiten, da ist man fast allein auf der Strecke (gibt ja auch tausend Möglichkeiten, wenn man nicht die "Poser"-Ecken aufsucht).
Cu am Gardasee und wer nicht will läßt schon mehr Platz für andere..
Klaus


----------



## Flanders (21. November 2002)

also ich kenne nix besseres! Selbst in den US Zeitschriften wird am Lago getestet...
als ich vor 10 Jahren (!) mit meinem HT mit Alu-Stargabel und Cantilever (wer weiß noch was das ist?) dort war, wars schon geil und noch nicht so voll.
Wir haben damals auch die Hammertouren mit dem Moserführer Nr 3 gemacht->perfekt!
Leider ist es jedes Jahr teuerer und voller geworden. Aber es ist meiner Meinung nach der TOP SPOT für MTB in Europa


----------



## All-Mountain (12. März 2003)

Hi,

zum "Giro di Lago": den kannst Du auch (fast identisch nur andersrum) mit dem Moser  11, Tour 50 fahren. Die Ettappen sind aber schon heftig, in etwa Alpencrossniveau. 
Ich würde mir ein paar Tage mehr Zeit nehmen, das entschärft die Tour dann etwas.
Prizipiell gilt für mich am Gardasse: Pro Wadenkraft, Contra Schuttle-Service.  
Aber jedem das seine, auch Freerider haben Ihre Daseinsberechtigung. 
CU TOM


----------



## dubbel (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von harz-bikes _
> *Hi, Jungs. Mich würde mal interessieren, wer von Euch schon mal an diesem ominösen Ort war und was Ihr da erlebt habt.
> Ist der Gardasee inzwischen ein total überbewertetes Poserziel mit dem sich hauptsächlich brave Familienvätter schmücken ( Gruß an Michi ) oder ist mein gehirnzerfressender Neid auf die Helden des Sees berechtigt? *



meine erfahrung: 
- rund um riva/torbole: poser
- rund um tremalzo (was mit dem shuttlebus erreichbar ist): auch jede menge poser
- fährt man mind. 30 min. von diesen brennpunkten weg: keine poser mehr, dafür hat man seine ruhe, 
wenn man dort doch jemanden trifft, dann in erster linie normale beiker.

ach so: die strecken sind super, viel auswahl, aber auch nicht immer alles zum ausflippen


----------



## OLB EMan (18. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> 
> meine erfahrung:
> ...



hmm poser sieht man eigentlich nur unten ....

die echten poser sind sogar zu faul runter zu fahren  jeden meter den man höher kommt sieht man weniger biker oder keine


----------



## Floyd (21. März 2003)

Wäre Gott 'n Biker, er würde es dort tun!

Einfach genial!

Tolle Trails! Tolles Festival! Tolle Trentiner! Tolle Gastlichkeit! Leider ein bischen weit weg!

Fahr' einfach hin und überzeuge Dich selbst! Ab 1.5. geht's rund!

Um auf deine Frage direkt zu antworten: dein Neid ist voll berechtigt.


----------



## akeem (14. Mai 2003)

Wir sind jedes Jahr mindestens 2x am Lago (1x im Mai und 1x im sommer als Abschluss unseres jährlichen Alpencross.

...und wir werden auch weiter hinfahren, weil einfach alles stimmt: gute Campingplätze, (meistens) gutes Wetter, grandiose Landschaft, gute Shops und klasse Touren mit allem was man möchte und dann wäre da noch der See.

Klar ist es manchmal voll, aber sehts mal positiv, dann ist wenigstens was los. Wer's lieber einsam will, muss eben woanders hin.

Zum Thema Material: Als wir vor 13 Jahren neben unseren Surfboards das erste Mal die Bikes mitnahmen (mittlerweile bleiben die Surfboards zu hause) waren es noch so Geschosse wie ein Wheeler 550 mit Shimano 500 und U-Brake (U nicht V ) . Spass gemacht hat es auch damals. Ausserdem schaut mal auf das Erstausgabejahr vom Moser und auf die Bilder......
Fazit: Man kann auch ohne Fully die Touren fahren, nur mit macht es wesentlich mehr Spass!

Zum Thema Poser:
Wie definiert sich eigentlich der klassische Poser? ist es dass er ein aktuelles Fully fährt  und Klammotten nicht älter als 3 Jahre an hat und nicht aussieht als wäre er in einen Farbeimer gefallen.
Oder ist es dass er sich mit Shuttle oder Seilbahn irgendwo hochfahren lässt und dann mit Protektoren den Tremalzo runterkachelt (das nennt man Downhill und es ist eine Facette unseres Sports (Wer's genau wissen will war es quasi der Ursprung der Moutainbikens).
Und wenn sich einer ein sündteures Marterial kauft um damit zur Eisdiele zu fahren, dann soll er das machen. Ich denk mir einfach meinen Teil und bin froh dass ich ihn nicht oben auf dem Berg antreffe. Ausserdem tragen solche Leute zur Belebung des Marktes bei => Teile und Bikes können billiger angeboten und weiterentwickelt werden => somit profitiert letztendlich jeder davon.

Also jeder soll glücklich werden wie er will, solange er keinem schadet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (14. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von akeem _
> *Zum Thema Poser:
> Wie definiert sich eigentlich der klassische Poser? ist es dass er ein aktuelles Fully fährt  und Klammotten nicht älter als 3 Jahre an hat und nicht aussieht als wäre er in einen Farbeimer gefallen.
> Oder ist es dass er sich mit Shuttle oder Seilbahn irgendwo hochfahren lässt und dann mit Protektoren den Tremalzo runterkachelt ().
> Und wenn sich einer ein sündteures Marterial kauft um damit zur Eisdiele zu fahren, dann soll er das machen. *


ein poser ist einer, der so aussehen will, als ob, aber doch nicht kann... 
jemand mit teurem kram, der worldcup fährt, ist damit nicht zwangsläufig ein poser, genausowenig wie ein freerider mit protektoren, sofern er nicht bei jeder stufe absteigt und schiebt.


----------



## onkel (14. Mai 2003)

Auch Könner können Poser sein... es gibt immer solche und solche. Einige bringen ihre Leistung auch gerne ungesehen, andere fahren nach der Tour noch mal lässig durch die Stadt, damit sie auch gesehen werden!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2003)

hmm es soll auch welche geben die sich darüber den mund zerreden was poser sind  

zum tramalzo und shutteln  dacht ja so ne schotterstrasse wär langweilig .. aber geht auch gut  dann weiter auf dalco


----------

